# Mountaineer Martial Arts Promotions~!



## KenpoTess (Oct 18, 2004)

*Congratulations to You~!!

Professor Dennis Conatser promoted the following students 10/16/2004

Michael Seigel (Seig) - Fourth Degree Black Belt

Chad Stewart (Chronuss) 1st Brown

Jani Garland (FuzzyJ692000) - 1st Brown

Alex Garland - 2nd Brown

Kile Imus (he's the one using Mr. Conatser for a pillow- he had to leave earlier) -  3rd Brown

John Dailey - Green Belt

Kyle Hart (Thanatos) -  Purple Belt

Leon Catrow - Purple Belt

Malia Deshotel - Advanced Yellow


I'm proud of all of you~!! *


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 18, 2004)

yay.   

artyon:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 18, 2004)

Congrats to everyone at Mountaineer Martial Arts!!!!


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 18, 2004)

Way to go folks, congratulations!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 18, 2004)

Congratulations to all of you!
artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Shodan (Oct 18, 2004)

Way to go guys and gals......keep up the good work!!

  :asian:  :ultracool


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 18, 2004)

Congrats to all!  :asian: 

artyon:


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 18, 2004)

:asian:

 Congrats guys!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 18, 2004)

Congrats to all!!! artyon: artyon:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 18, 2004)

WHOO HOOO!!!  Good for you guys!!


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 18, 2004)

Awesome!!!  :ultracool    :boing1:  :ninja:    :karate: :asian: 

Robyn  :boing2:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 18, 2004)

Yeppers, I must say I didn't know we were gettings promoted....i didn't know we were getting tested, i just thought Mr. C wanted to see how much conditioning we could take before collapsing to the floor as the pictures show ...Congrats Seig, you've earned it...thank you Mr. C  :asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah...we all thought he just wanted our legs to go numb....


----------



## Blindside (Oct 18, 2004)

artyon: 

Great job all!  Look at all the brown belts, I'm looking forward to coming out in February and help you all "break in" those belts. bwahahaha!  

artyon:


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 18, 2004)

hey, hey, Speedy...no need to be breaking anything.  we gotta recooperate first from all the  :whip:...


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 18, 2004)

:asian: to all


----------



## bdparsons (Oct 18, 2004)

Respects to all, especially Mr. Seig.

Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats y'all


----------



## The Kai (Oct 19, 2004)

Congradulations
Todd


----------



## Lisa (Oct 19, 2004)

Way to go all... congratulations


----------



## someguy (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats to all of y'all


----------



## bignick (Oct 19, 2004)

sounds like everyone is...."Movin' on up...".....well..you know the rest.....

good job everyone...i take it this was a suprise grading....did anyone know they were being tested?


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 19, 2004)

Um, i think 3 people knew that they were getting tested, they were told before hand that they were.  i don't think any of us upper belts knew we were being tested those days  :idunno:  .....it was a surprise to me and i think most of the upper belts just because we weren't told we were gonna be testing, normally in the past we have been told when we were testing....it was a very good test though, cause then you knew who was trying their hardest even though they thought they weren't testing...sometimes those who aren't testing tend to slack off some during the seminar if they think they're not going to be "graded" on it


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats all


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 19, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> sounds like everyone is...."Movin' on up...".....well..you know the rest.....
> 
> good job everyone...i take it this was a suprise grading....did anyone know they were being tested?


like Fuzzy said...a few knew...but the rest of us it came as a complete surprise.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 20, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> like Fuzzy said...a few knew...but the rest of us it came as a complete surprise.


As I said before for some it's a bit easier to not know they are testing that way it leads to fewer foul ups.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2004)

Congratulations To All!!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 25, 2004)

everyone has been extremely generous in their efforts to congratulate us.  it has been a humbling honor to have so many extend their compliments to us Mountaineers.  thanks to all.  

Salute.


----------



## Raewyn (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey hey...............way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 26, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> everyone has been extremely generous in their efforts to congratulate us.  it has been a humbling honor to have so many extend their compliments to us Mountaineers.  thanks to all.
> 
> Salute.




Yeppers...what he said...thank you all for the support :asian:


----------



## Sarah (Oct 26, 2004)

You guys rock...and are fantastic MA'ist from what I hear!!





			
				FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> Yeppers...what he said...thank you all for the support :asian:


----------

